# Where do i send VAT registration form(TR1)?



## pennyboy1001 (1 May 2008)

dear all,
Where do i send my completed VAT registration form(TR1)?to which address? i have a few and dont want to send it to wrong one hence delaying the process.
Penny


----------



## Graham_07 (1 May 2008)

The TR1 front page says send it to your Revenue District Office. THis is generally the office covering the area where you live. Check the contact locator on the Revenue website for your area.


----------

